

λ-virus - p4bl0
http://shebang.ws/lambda-virus.html

======
michael_dorfman
That is clever and sinister, and immediately brings to mind "Reflections on
Trusting Trust" (<http://cm.bell-labs.com/who/ken/trust.html>)

